# A FRIENDLY REMINDER FOR OUR MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!



## AWP (Oct 9, 2017)

AWWWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR WEEK'S ABOUT TO BLOW UP LIKE A CERTAIN SOMEBODY'S TWITTER ACCOUNT AFTER AN ASIAN MISSILE LAUNCH!!!!!!!!!! THIS AIN'T SEA WORLD, THIS IS AS REAL AS IT GETS!!!!! THIS. IS. MONDAY, MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!! MONDAY, MONDAY, MONDAY!

YOU THOUGHT YOU COULD ESCAPE IT, BUT THIS AIN'T SHAWSHANK, FUCKO!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S OKAY, BECAUSE YOU'RE YOU AND YOU WON'T LET SOME NAMBY PAMBY, DONKEY CHOKING, BEDWETTER LIKE MONDAY GET THE BEST OF YOU!!!!! GRAB MONDAY BY THE BALLS, BY THE OVARIES, BY THE......WHATEVER GENITALS YOU'RE ALLOWED TO HAVE THESE DAYS AND OWN THIS MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!! PEOPLE WHO LET MONDAY BEAT THEM INCLUDE:
- THAT MANNING TRAITOR OR EVEN ELI BECAUSE HE'LL LET ANYTHING BEAT HIM THIS YEAR
- COP KILLERS
- COWBOYS FANS
- CLOWNS, REAL OR IMAGINED
- PEDOPHILES. SEE ALSO: CLOWNS
- THE 2008 DETROIT LIONS
- HILLARY CLINTON
- HIPSTERS
- SOCIOLOGY MAJORS
- @amlove21 WHO SECRETLY WANTS TO BE A CHICK
- DAN BILZERIAN

DO YOU WANT TO BE A PART OF THAT CROWD? FUCK NO YOU DON'T! GRAB A COFFEE (YOU DON'T DRINK COFFEE?!?!?!?!?! FUCKING KILL YOURSELF!!!!!!!!), GO OUT THERE, AND FACE FUCK THE DAY!!!!!!!! DON'T STOP UNTIL ITS EYES WATER AND THEN PUSH A LITTLE FURTHER!!!!!!!!!! OWN THAT BITCH LIKE THOSE 30,000 SSN'S I BOUGHT ON THE DARK WEB WITH BITCO.....

FUCK MONDAY AND FUCK YOU IF YOU LET IT WIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2017)

Monday’s are normal again, I’m so happy right now.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2017)

Ah, my life is complete again...  the MONDAY MOTHERFUCKING MOTORWAY is back...  there is some sort of deity in the ether.


----------



## CQB (Oct 9, 2017)

It's pretty well over where I am, but I can dig the sentiment. Oh, & my partners son is a barista.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 9, 2017)

YES!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ahh it's the MOTHERFUCKIN MONDAY thread!!  NO FUCKS GIVEN, NO KNEES TAKEN!!!  WOOOOOOO!


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh Jesus, not this mad cunt again.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 9, 2017)

AAAAHHHHHH............

Long live MONDAY......


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 9, 2017)

Why can't we hate again?!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 9, 2017)

Verily, He hath arisen, and hath cleeved Monday's anus asunder and smote that shit and broke it open like a shotgun...and hath dicovereth that Monday is liketh the hairy taco on a curly-headed fat lady, and behold! Turn it upside down and it looks exactly the same.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Oh Jesus, not this mad cunt again.



YOU MISSPELLED 'GENIUS VISIONARY' YOU STUPID CUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO BACK TO TUESDAY WHERE YOU BELONG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm just here for the violence cunts.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2017)

Florida173 said:


> Why can't we hate again?!



Why do you think he waited til the upgrade....


----------



## 8482farm (Oct 9, 2017)

"SOCIOLOGY MAJORS" I'm dead. ☠☠☠


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 9, 2017)

EPIC WIN FOR MONDAY BECAUSE THE MARINES HAVE LANDED!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 9, 2017)

Fuck Monday! It's Thanksgiving or some shit in Canuckistan, so it's a holiday; so we skipped that fucking day for this week.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 9, 2017)

Fucking Mondays, am I right?! 

*reads more thoroughly*

Oh, fuck you @AWP . Fuck you right in your Monday,


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 9, 2017)

This site is back in balance.....


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 9, 2017)

AWP said:


> YOU MISSPELLED 'GENIUS VISIONARY' YOU STUPID CUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO BACK TO TUESDAY WHERE YOU BELONG!!!!!!!!!!



I'm from the future you dumb cunt, I've already had and enjoyed MONDAY!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm from the future you dumb cunt, I've already had and enjoyed MONDAY!


I love the way you people use “cunt” in every day conversation. I’m going to start doing that tomorrow.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 9, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I love the way you people use “cunt” in every day conversation. I’m going to start doing that tomorrow.



Great but if you're going to do it, do it properly. This is an important cultural point. It is for men, never for women.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm from the future you dumb cunt, I've already had and enjoyed MONDAY!



THAT'S THE ONLY TIME YOUR BACKWARDS ASS NATION ISLAND THINGY IS FORWARD THINKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE THE MONDAY OF NATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I love the way you people use “cunt” in every day conversation. I’m going to start doing that tomorrow.



Never ever ever start anything like introducing 'cunt' to your everyday vocabulary on  a Tuesday, that deserves a MONDAY to set it right. Ya friggin Marine Cunt.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2017)

GOD FUCKING DAMN! I'M PARTIALLY EMOTIONAL AND TOTALLY ERECT! THIS IS THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE!!!!

M.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 10, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Great but if you're going to do it, do it properly.



My favorite word! Cunt has been a staple in my vocabulary since '98. It's a name, a pronoun, a verb, that shit is the fucking best.  There's also snatch and twat - also delightful adjectives for women and men.


----------



## 8482farm (Oct 10, 2017)

How would you use cunt as a verb? hahaha


----------



## Andoni (Oct 10, 2017)

8482farm said:


> How would you use cunt as a verb? hahaha



Way to cunt it up, fucker!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 10, 2017)

It's Tuesday. Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 10, 2017)

Andoni said:


> Way to cunt it up, fucker!



Let's not.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2017)

This thread is almost as good as the facebook group "Latinas". Almost.....

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 10, 2017)

It's Tuesday....go home.


----------

